# Is it possible to cut samba shares bandwith?

## pYrania

Hell this is annoying, my router is connected to a 10Mbit HUB. All floors of my house are connected over this hub.

Now at my floor, I got a 100Mbit switch, needed for moving movies or distributing distfiles.

On my Fileserver I share a lot of movies and stuff

So if someone is starting too leach a movie, all my programs that are connected to the internet e.g. IRC / FTP.. get disconnected, because the damn leacher is blocking the complete 10Mbit HUB.

My idea is to throttle the bandwith of the samba shares, but apparently i haven't found anything in the docs  :Sad: 

Did i miss the part or does someone have a better solution?

(Except of replacing the 10Mbit HUB with a 100Mbit Switch)

----------

## slartibartfasz

something like this perhaps:

```
*  net-misc/cbqinit-0.7

      Latest version available: 0.7

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files:  [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://www.sourceforge.net/projects/cbqinit

      Description: Sets up class-based queue traffic control (QoS) with iproute2

```

----------

